

Lifted On Giant Inner Tubes, An Old Tree Moves In Michigan - bribri
http://www.npr.org/2014/10/26/358965309/lifted-on-giant-inner-tubes-an-old-tree-moves-in-michigan

======
ourmandave
Can you imagine a returning alumni visiting the campus with their family after
a decade or so.

"And here kids, is the tree we use to hang out by between classes. It's right
next to the building where I, uh... Imagine that, they moved all the
buildings."

------
IshKebab
I think we can all agree this was both a huge waste of money, and very cool.

~~~
na85
Personally I'd rather they just leave the fucking tree where it is. Kind of a
sad, not-so-subtle metaphor for the way human progress seems to require
messing with the environment.

They couldn't spend a little more money and change their building's design?

~~~
maxerickson
Not much of UMs campus in that area qualifies as "the environment", it's been
city for ~200 years.

------
presidentender
Like all undertakings, this is as cool as it is clever and difficult. In this
case, all three are 'very.'

It'd be cooler still if the university did it rather than hiring contractors,
perhaps as some sort of dubious research.

------
gojomo
The image of a tree-being-wheeled makes me think of the 'skroderiders' in
Vernor Vinge's _A Fire Upon The Deep_ – a ancient race of sentient trees on
wheels.

